# Stahls’ Offers September Hotronix Heat Press Specials



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Purchase a Hotronix® shirt heat press from Stahls’ during the month of September and receive a free 11” x 15” MVP platen ($120 value) or $100 in free product. Purchase a Hotronix Cap heat press and receive a free 2 ¾” x 6 ½” platen ($50 value) or $50 in free product. 

As an added bonus, customers purchasing a Hotronix heat press in the month of September will receive a free promo package featuring product samples from Transfer Express® and The Wild Side®.

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800.478.2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

